# Howards Butcher Block Conditioner :Nice satin finish on cutting boards



## Bertha

^thanks for this, Pinto! I've always used mineral oil, too, and scoffed at $8 bottles of what I thought was just mineral oil with a fancy label. Given your success, I might have to give this stuff a try. Thanks again!


----------



## Ripthorn

I used this on a bread saw for my mom at Christmas and it turned out quite well, though it can get a little messy when applying if not careful.


----------



## SPalm

I love this stuff too.

But I have switched to a couple of coats of plain mineral oil first, then use this product which is mineral oil and waxes. It is cheaper this way, but the main reason is that I seem to get a board that is more long lasting and washable by doing the first deep penetration of oil. The wax seems to close up the pores too fast. I donknow, works for me.

Good stuff, I would recommend it.
Steve


----------



## pintodeluxe

Steve,
Yeah I could see that working too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

That stuff looks interesting, I might try it. I always do a good soaking application with General Finishes Butcher block oil..It's basically mineral Oil that's at a thinner viscosity. It soaks into the board deeply, then I hit it with regular Mineral Oil blended with beeswax, warmed slightly till the wax is clear. This seems to work good..if you put the wax mixture on first it seems to impede the deep penetration of the oil, like Steve said. When I sell/give away boards, most people either never cut on them ..ever, or they treat them really badly..leaving them wet, cutting with serrated edged knives…never oiling the board…so i like to send them off with a good soaking!


----------



## BrandonW

I use the same stuff on all my cutting boards. Great product and available from Home Depot.


----------



## Dusty56

*GF Butcher Block OIL*
Material Name: Butcher Block Oil
Material Description: Petroleum distillate
Manufacturer: General Finishes Corp., P.O Box 510567, New Berlin, WI 53151
(262) 786-6050
Emergency Phone Number: (800) 783-6050
SECTION 2: Composition/Information on Ingredients
CAS # Chemical Name Percent TLV PEL
*8042-47-5** Mineral oil, white 100.0% *

*Howards*
INGREDIENT: CAS # % VOL

*White Mineral Oil 8042-47-5 85-95 %*
Di Alpha Tocopherol (Vitamin E) 59-02-9 <1
Beeswax 8012-89-3 2-8
Carnauba Wax 8015-86-9 2-8


----------



## KenFitz

I'm not surprised at the good comments. Haven't used it myself but have used other Howard's products and they are all great. Thanks for the review.


----------



## jayman7

If anyone anyone wants a homemade version of it, I suggest warming some food-grade mineral oil in a jar placed in boiling water. Then place some chunks of beeswax and/or carnauba wax until they all melt and mix together. It has worked great for my cutting boards. You can essentially make the same thing for a fraction of the cost, but then again what's your time worth?


----------



## Purrmaster

Does the wax content have any effect on food appearance or taste? And does the wax ever flake off when cutting?


----------



## pintodeluxe

Doesn't affect food. Doesn't flake off. 
You will need to recondition cutting boards periodically.


----------



## ic3ss

The wax is absorbed into the wood, it doesn't sit on the surface so there's nothing to flake off. I used this on a hickory bread cutter and I really like the way it feels even after months of everyday use. I recommend many coats applied when the wood is at room temp or a little above. And it smells nice.

Wayne


----------



## ajw1978

Picked up a sample size bottle at Woodcraft for my sample board (not posting pictures because I HATE the glue-up). Wondering how long people wait between coats for a new board? The plan is to make another few (learning from my mistakes) to give as wedding gifts this summer. Was thinking about including a small bottle of conditioner, along with instructions for care. But … Have put two coats on tonight, and looks good. Was going to let it soak overnight and add some more, but as some have mentioned, it appears that the pores have been "blocked" at this point.

On the next boards, am going to try the mineral oil soaking first, then this for the final coat or two.


----------

